# Custom liner for tele boot?



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Check out Garmont's liner. You heat them in an oven and them form them to your foot. They might fit in the T-Race shell you have. I think they run about $100.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

i've have Reichle customs in my Squadra's and they've been pretty nice but i think one of them is shrinking so i'll be reheating them up again to stretch them back out. I think i paid 120 for them two years ago.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Go to Neptune Mountaineering in Boulder and ask for Chuck Bird. He is a ripper of a telemarker and a pedorthist. He will know just how to set you up. He has made two pairs of custom liners and one set of footbeds for me and I have had no problems with either. They sell a high quality after maket liner there that is better than the Garmont's. I have not seen the Raichle liners for years, so I do not know if they are still available. My first pair of liners were the Raichles and my new pair are the brand they sell at Neptune's. I think the news ones are a little firmer and better at moisture transport than the Raichles. Good luck!


----------



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

I've got thermofits in my t1's. I'm not sure if raichle makes those or if that is the brand name. They are red. Anyway I've used them for 2 season now and I love them. My t1's are lighter than my old t2's. Beautiful. I had larry at boulder ski deals set mine up.


----------

